# Void Petaminx



## Sa967St (Oct 20, 2010)

Sky Zangas asked me to post this here for him:

[8:52:41 PM] Sky: "As many of you may know me and will recently made a void gigaminx, after it being such a success we wanted to bury the joke
We didn't have the money to do teraminx so we just jumped to petamimx.
The puzzle with more turning continues to improve and is now finger trickable 
Enjoy the video and pic."
[8:53:02 PM] Sky: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=19197&p=233037#p233037


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 20, 2010)

...

EDIT: They didn't have money for teraminx, but they did for petaminx?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 20, 2010)

My guess is that they wanted to do both the teraminx and petaminx, but they didn't have enough money for both, so they just did the one that would shock people more.

OnT: Very unique. I'm surprised that he made his own _void_ petaminx before he even made his own regular petaminx. Very impressive.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 20, 2010)

Saw this earlier and it is awesome.
Good job Sky.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 20, 2010)

That is frickin crazy


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 20, 2010)

"Princeton? Princeton."
"I just finished dieing."  I guess no Princeton. 

But really, great job! And make a SpeedSolving account already.


----------



## LewisJ (Oct 20, 2010)

In the first video, his hand is a right hand.
In the second video, his hand is a left hand.
What.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 20, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> In the first video, his hand is a right hand.
> In the second video, his hand is a left hand.
> What.


 
The first video is mirrored, his right hand is missing fingers.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 20, 2010)

Void Examinx next? Or is that a little ridiculous.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 20, 2010)

dimwmuni said:


> Void Examinx next? Or is that a little ridiculous.


 
i want to see a regular examinx first


----------



## qqwref (Oct 20, 2010)

This is pretty ridiculous. And I always thought "void petaminx" was just a joke.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 20, 2010)

qqwref said:


> This is pretty ridiculous. And I always thought "void petaminx" was just a joke.



Yeah I saw this thread and thought it was a joke, but I was surprised that one existed.


----------



## skza34 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok finally got a speed solving account (cooldayr was taken for some reason?)
Oh well anyway I will sticker this as soon as my custom stickers arive 

Yes my right hand is effected 
Yes the puzzle is awesome 

And watch out cuz a few my go for sale and in about 2 weeks I will show this puzzle has a nice little twist to it


----------

